# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Klimaatopwarming en gezondheid - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Klimaatopwarming: Wat is de impact op onze gezondheid?*

Niemand twijfelt er nog aan: de klimaatopwarming rukt heel snel op... Het proces vormt een gevaar voor het milieu, maar het zou ook onze gezondheid in gevaar brengen.

*
*Waarom heeft de klimaatopwarming een impact op onze gezondheid?*

Experts voorspellen dat de gemiddelde temperatuur tussen nu en 2100 met 1,8 tot 4°C zal stijgen. De klimaatopwarming heeft rampzalige gevolgen voor het milieu, maar ze brengt ook de volksgezondheid in gevaar. 
"Het is duidelijk dat de klimatologische veranderingen een impact hebben op wat we de "dragers" van pathogene organismen noemen. Dat zijn muggen, teken en flebotomen (insecten uit de streek rond de Middellandse Zee) die bepaalde virussen of bacteriën met zich mee dragen" aldus professor Fons Van Gompel van het Tropisch Instituut in Antwerpen. "Deze dragers vermenigvuldigen zich makkelijk als het vochtiger of warmer is. Dat geldt ook voor knaagdieren zoals ratten of muizen die bijvoorbeeld het Hantavirus verspreiden." Al deze weinig populaire en ziekte overdragende dieren (malaria door muggen, de ziekte van Lyme door teken...) floreren nu dus meer dan ooit tevoren, want de temperatuur stijgt elk jaar met enkele honderdsten graden...

*
*Als de klimaatopwarming het Chikunguya-virus naar Europa brengt*

De klimaatopwarming biedt niet alleen deze "dragers" ideale leefomstandigheden waardoor ze zich kunnen voortplanten en langer leven, ze voert ze ook naar regio's die vroeger te bar voor ze waren. In 2007 bijvoorbeeld werd het Chikunguya-virus - het veroorzaakt symptomen die sterk lijken op griepsymptomen - in Italië binnengebracht door een toerist die terugkwam van India. Daar is deze ziekte algemeen verspreid. Als dit virus in Italië kon overleven, dan is dat om de eenvoudige reden dat zijn gastheer, een soort mug met de naam "Ae. Albopictus", al sinds 1990 in het land aanwezig is. De mug is heel waarschijnlijk in Italië binnengekomen door de import van goederen uit Azië, vooral dan van oude banden. En dankzij de gunstige klimatologische omstandigheden kon hij er overleven!


**Een van de vele factoren*

Dit voorbeeld illustreert dat behalve de klimaatopwarming vooral het handelsverkeer en reizen de situatie veranderd hebben. "We hebben gelukkig een goed controlesysteem waardoor we de verspreiding van deze ziekten kunnen beperken" aldus nog prof. Fons Van Gompel. "Malaria was bijvoorbeeld nog tot voor kort in onze contreien aanwezig en zou via bepaalde muggen nu opnieuw kunnen worden ingevoerd. Maar dankzij ons gezondheidsstelsel zou ze snel gelokaliseerd worden. Er bestaan nu trouwens goede therapieën voor deze ziekte." Op individueel vlak kunnen de voorzorgen van de alerte toerist (vaccins, geneesmiddelen, bescherming tegen insecten...) en een goede dagelijkse levenshygiëne helpen om ons beter te wapenen tegen dit nieuwe economische, sociologische, en klimatologische gegeven.

*
*Hygiëne, uw allereerste voorzorgsmaatregel*

Of het nu om nieuwe epidemieën of oude bekende infecties gaat, vergeet niet een aantal maatregelen te respecteren om u te beschermen.
■1. Ga na of al uw vaccinaties nog geldig zijn.
■2. Was uw handen met water en zeep voor en na elke maaltijd, als u naar het toilet bent gegaan, als u uw neus gesnoten hebt of hebt moeten niezen, als u op uw werk aankomt, als u terug thuis komt, voor en nadat u een klein kind of een bejaarde hebt verzorgd.
■3. Hou uw woning gezond. Lucht elke dag minstens een halfuur om vochtigheid in huis te voorkomen, en maak de woning regelmatig schoon.
■4. Snuit uw neus niet in stoffen zakdoeken of in gebruikte papieren zakdoekjes.
■5. Eet gezond, slaap genoeg en probeer stress onder controle te houden (ook de angst dat u misschien ziek zou zijn!). Zo behoudt u uw weerstand.
■6. Bescherm u tegen muggen, bijvoorbeeld met een muggennet.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

